# What is your favorite song that mentions a firearm?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is mine, "Roland, the Headless Thompson Gunner."

[YOUTUBE]FHWmxCoTV3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................theme song too "Have Gun Will Travel" ! Does that qualify ? , fordy


----------



## Cuba Ridge (Feb 11, 2009)

"Those Huntsville Lights" by Bobby Brooks from 1971

'As I sit here with this bottle and a gun in my right hand.'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPKSceruSwA]Bobby Brooks - Huntsville Lights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

fordy said:


> ..................theme song too "Have Gun Will Travel" ! Does that qualify ? , fordy


Of course it qualifies!

*Half Gun Will Travel* as sung in one of my favorite all-time movies, "Stand By Me." A movie that reminds me so much of my youth. Anyone else?

[YOUTUBE]6y2LHlZRVrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This one has a lot of good advice in it. 

[YOUTUBE]2EBxS3Vp-8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

da tirty point buck and da second week a deer camp

but they are also Friday before opener favorites


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> da tirty point buck and da second week a deer camp
> 
> but they are also Friday before opener favorites


And just for you Pete, a link to my favorite deer opener movie! The entire movie is here for free....all 90 minutes of it.

Escanaba in da Moonlight


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

watched it many times saw it when it was originally in the theater , might even own a copy 

Jeff Daniels , is also a musician , and we enjoy many of his songs this one the dirty harry blues
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwdrn_TvzdY]Jeff Daniels on Stay Tuned "Dirty Harry Blues" - YouTube[/ame]

another favorite song with a brief mention of of his rifle [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McnZY87gvdk]Echo Mountain - James King - YouTube[/ame] about 2 minutes and 27 seconds 

I have seen James king and his band a few time as they pass thru the area


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Stagger Lee... has a .44 and a Bulldog in it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]4scedJs6hC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

First one that came to mind is 
"Ragtime Cowboy Joe"


And then I always love any song by Johnny Cash
"Don't Take Your Guns To Town"


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> This is mine, "Roland, the Headless Thompson Gunner."
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FHWmxCoTV3Y[/YOUTUBE][/QUOte
> 
> I like "Lawyers, Guns & Money" from the same album. I also like Johnny Cash's "Boy Named Sue"


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

A countryboy can survive


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Cledus T. Judd - Goodbye Squirrel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OjywRmcskM]Cledus T Judd; Goodbye Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]

"When you're hunting with dumb and dumber, 
Something's surely bound to go wrong"
(Now Be Careful)......



Then there is this 'Golden Oldie' from the 1950's..

Tom Lehrer - The Hunting Song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfW2tYIn8-Q]Tom Lehrer - Hunting Song - YouTube[/ame]

_I always will remember,
'Twas a year ago November,
I went out to hunt some deer
On a mornin' bright and clear.
I went and shot the maximum the game laws would allow,
Two game wardens, seven hunters, and a cow.
I was in no mood to trifle,
I took down my trusty rifle
And went out to stalk my prey.
What a haul I made that day.
I tied them to my fender, and I drove them home somehow,
Two game wardens, seven hunters, and a cow....._


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Cledus T. Judd - Goodbye Squirrel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OjywRmcskM]Cledus T Judd; Goodbye Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]

"When you're hunting with dumb and dumber, 
Something's surely bound to go wrong"
(Now Be Careful)......



Then there is this 'Golden Oldie' from the 1950's..

Tom Lehrer - The Hunting Song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfW2tYIn8-Q]Tom Lehrer - Hunting Song - YouTube[/ame]

_I always will remember,
'Twas a year ago November,
I went out to hunt some deer
On a mornin' bright and clear.
I went and shot the maximum the game laws would allow,
Two game wardens, seven hunters, and a cow.
I was in no mood to trifle,
I took down my trusty rifle
And went out to stalk my prey.
What a haul I made that day.
I tied them to my fender, and I drove them home somehow,
Two game wardens, seven hunters, and a cow....._


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqQn2ADZE1A]Aerosmith - Janie&#39;s Got A Gun - YouTube[/ame]

Areosmith --- Janie's Got A Gun


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

diamondtim said:


> I like "Lawyers, Guns & Money" from the same album....


My other favs from that album are: "The Hockey Song" and "Frank and Jesse James."


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

"Happiness is a Warm Gun".............yes it is..


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Miranda lambert's "Time to get a gun"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVnJTGQV8lY]Miranda Lambert-Time To Get A Gun (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


My neighborâs car got stole last night right out of his driveway
We heard the dog âa barking, we never paid them any mind
And Mary says sheâs gonna lock the door from now on when we go away
Iâve been walking around this farm wondering if itâs time

Time to get a gun, thatâs what I been thinkinâ
I could afford one if I did just a little less drinkinâ
Time to put something between me and the sun
When the talking is over itâs time to get a gun

Last week a government man was there when I walked out of my back door
He said âIâm sorry to bother you maâamâ it donât matter anymore
âCause even while weâre talking right here where we stand
Theyâre making plans for a four-lane highway and a big ole overpass

Time to get a gun, thatâs what I been thinkinâ
I could afford one if I did just a little less drinkinâ
Time to put something between me and the sun
When the talking is over itâs time to get a gun

Mary says sheâs worried about herself and her kids
Sheâs never known anybody had a gun and her daddy never did
Well I think it should be up to me âcause when itâs all said and done
Somebodys gotta walk into the crowd and I wanna be that one

Time to get a gun, thatâs what I been thinkinâ
I could afford one if I did just a little less drinkinâ
Time to put something between me and the sun
When the talking is over itâs time to get a gun

When the party is over itâs time to get a gun


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

stick to our guns and my blue collar done turned red both by gretchen wilson

sorry on dial up , i.ll link monday.

hmmm maybe gun powder and lead


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

"Pancho and Lefty" - Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard

"He wore his gun outside his pants for all the world to see"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvdmxszsDM8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Bukowski (Dec 11, 2011)

zant said:


> "Happiness is a Warm Gun".............yes it is..


bang bang shoot shoot


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

He's just an excitable boy!


----------



## honeycat1963 (Dec 1, 2008)

Miranda Lambert's Gunpowder & Lead

Gunpowder & Lead - Lyrics - Music - Miranda Lambert


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

took a week off at work,,,,,,it stacked up and multiplied....anyway here: my blue collar done turned red 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9k9dIH_Ybo"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9k9dIH_Ybo[/ame]


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

A Train Robbery Levon Helm


----------



## Hazmat54 (Aug 10, 2010)

Armalite Rifle by Gang of Four.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Lynyrd Skynyrd:

Give Me Three Steps
Saturday Night Special


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Johnny Horton- Battle of New Orleans....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsRK3DNoa_Q[/ame]


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Mr. Shorty" by Marty Robbins.."short-barreled bad .44"..


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Chocktaw Bingo by James Mc Murtry


Strap them kids in 
Give 'em a little bit of vodka in a cherry coke
We're going to Oklahoma to the family reunion for the first time in years

It's up at uncle Slayton's cause he's getting on in years
You know he no longer travels but he's still pretty spry
He's not much on talking and he's just too mean to die
And they'll be comin' down from Kansas
and from west Arkansas
It'll be one great big old party like you never saw

Uncle Slayton's got his Texan pride
Back in the thickets with his Asian bride
He's got a Airstream trailer and a Holstein cow 
He still makes whiskey 'cause he still knows how
He plats that Choctaw bingo every Friday night
You know he had to leave Texas but he won't say why

He owns a quarter section up by Lake Eufala
Caught a great big ol' blue cat on a driftin' jug line 
Sells his hardwood timber to the shipping mill
Cooks that crystal meth because the shine don't sell
He cooks that crystal meth because the shine don't sell
You know he likes his money he don't mind the smell

lMy cousin Roscoe Slayton's oldest boy from his second marriage up in Illinois
He was raised in East St. Louis by his momma's people 
Where they do things different 
Thought he'd just come on down
He was going to Dallas Texas in a semi truck called from that big McDonald's
You know the one they built up on that great big ol' bridge
Across the Will Rogers Turnpike
Took the Big Cabin exit stopped and bought a couple of cartons of cigarettes
At that Indian Smoke Shop with the big neon smoke rings
In the Cherokee Nation hit Muskogee late that night 
Somebody ran a stoplight at the Shawnee Bypass 
Roscoe tried to miss 'em but he didn't quiteBob and Mae come up from little town
Way down by lake Texoma where he coaches football
They were two A champions now for two years running
But he says they won't be this year no they won't be this year

*And he stopped off in Tushka at that "Pop's Knife and Gun" place
Bought a SKS rifle and a couple a full cases of that steel core ammo
With the berdan primers from some East bloc nation that no longer needs 'em
And a Desert Eagle that's one great big ol' pistol 
I mean .50 caliber made by badass Hebrews 
And some surplus tracers for that old BAR of Slayton's
Soon as it gets dark we're gonna have us a time*

We're gonna have us a timeRuth Ann and Lynn come down from Baxter Springs
That's one hell raisin' town way up in Southeastern Kansas
Got a biker bar next to the lingerie store
That's got them Rolling Stones lips up there in bright pink neon
And they're right down town where everyone can see 'em
And they burn all night you know they burn all night you know they burn all night
Ruth Ann and Lynn they wear them cut off britches and those skinny little halters
And they're second cousins to me
Man I don't care I want to get between 'em
With a great big ol' hard on like a old bois d' arc fence post
You could hang a pipe rail gait from 
Do some twisted sisters 'til the cows come home 
And we'd be havin' us a time
Uncle Slayton's got his Texan pride
Back in the thickets with his Asian bride
He's cut that corner pasture into acre lots` 
He sells 'em owner financed
Strictly to them that's got no kind of credit 'Cause he knows they're slackers
When they miss that payment
Then he takes it back 
He plays that Choctaw Bingo every Friday night
Drinks that Johnny Walker at that Club 69
We're gonna strap them kids in give 'em a little bit o' Benadryl
And a cherry coke we're goin' to Oklahoma Gonna have us a time


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Gene Autry.........................Back in the saddle again.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

*Johnny Cash Cocaine Blues
*
[YOUTUBE]GMACDEwr-nE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Chris Knight,one of the most underrated country singer/songwriters in this nation....

Love and a .45 obviously mentions a gun...but my favorite is 'Down the River'....mentions guns...
[ame=http://youtu.be/0U2Px5OR0eA]Chris Knight - Down The River - YouTube[/ame]


----------

